# Expat Salary in PNG



## enjoyinglife (Jul 28, 2008)

Does anyone have an estimate on what the expat salary in PNG would be?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

enjoyinglife said:


> Does anyone have an estimate on what the expat salary in PNG would be?


PNG would be?? I am from India and probably these terms are used differently.

And you could try Hays, they have a salary guide that covers almost all fields.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Never heard of it either, unless you mean Papua New Guinea?


----------



## sandagarwal (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey did u find out the salary range there in PNG. Can u share it with us, in case u have, thx


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Very doubtful sandagarwal as the thread was started nearly a year ago.

Dolly


----------

